# Biloxi Marsh



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

St. Bernard State Park is very nice and is the closest campground to Hopedale. https://www.reserveamerica.com/camp...roundDetails.do?contractCode=LA&parkId=240013
Breton Sound Marina is the closest to the BM. 
Sorry I can't help on the Marsh, all my fishing down there has been close in kayaks.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

noahvale said:


> St. Bernard State Park is very nice and is the closest campground to Hopedale. https://www.reserveamerica.com/camp...roundDetails.do?contractCode=LA&parkId=240013
> Breton Sound Marina is the closest to the BM.
> Sorry I can't help on the Marsh, all my fishing down there has been close in kayaks.


Thanks.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Everything Noah said is correct. There's fish all in the BM. You shouldn't have any problem finding them that time of year.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Make sure you have a GPS that does bread crumbs of where you go. Once you get inside the marsh everything starts looking the same.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

That's very true.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Target the outside of the marsh islands for bulls, the smaller reds are inside marsh area. Best luck is go during week days for less traffic, trout fisherman will be in full force during colder months. Lots of guides and tower boats target the smaller slot reds for tournaments. Delacroix has launches and Hopedale as well with protected waters to travel to the outside islands. Mozambique Point, Pumpkin Bay, Drum Bay Area is a good starting area from Delacroix.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I am planning on heading up to the the Biloxi Marsh area this fall to target big red fish on the fly, I have a truck camper and will be towing my 1820 Action Craft. Any recommendations on the area I should be focusing on, places to camp and launch from, areas that hold good fish that time of year? Not asking for your secret holes, just someone to point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance for your help!



I am planning a trip with my boat and another boat to fish the area late Oct. Same intentions with finding some bigger bulls on fly.

I've hunted Venice for ducks but haven't been to Hopedale/ Delacroix. Looking forward to it.

Ill take some pointers if anyone has them as well.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

noahvale said:


> Make sure you have a GPS that does bread crumbs of where you go. Once you get inside the marsh everything starts looking the same.


I am leaving for the keys in the morning and yesterday my chartplotter crapped out. I just finished installing a Simrad GO9 XSE, that should do the trick...lol


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info so far. My family has a couple hundred acres on the east side of the river, down river a few miles from Bohemia, across from Empire area, I am hoping to access it and see what is there, nobody in the family has been there in many years, I imagine it is covered up with duck blinds...lol Thought maybe it might be a good place for a fish camp.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Thanks for the info so far. My family has a couple hundred acres on the east side of the river, down river a few miles from Bohemia, across from Empire area, I am hoping to access it and see what is there, nobody in the family has been there in many years, I imagine it is covered up with duck blinds...lol Thought maybe it might be a good place for a fish camp.


Locals in the Buras Area don't respect the rights of lease holders and land owners, and Sherriff, nor LWF cares to get involved. A quote from a professional guide with the leases for ducks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Locals in the Buras Area don't respect the rights of lease holders and land owners, and Sherriff, nor LWF cares to get involved. A quote from a professional guide with the leases for ducks.


Come on man, it's more complicated than rude locals. It's quite literally impossible to know or even find out who owns what. Less than 20% of all the marsh in Louisiana is public. If Venice started making a habit of arresting people for fishing shallow marsh, it would cease to exist.

For whatever it's worth, I know people who have been chased out of public ponds by guides. So that's a two way street.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Its only "private" because LA has the most archaic laws in the country.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

wow


----------

